# How Bobbie Came Home.



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

My girl Bob is the cat I swore I would never have. My Clive, friend of 14 years, some of them pretty rough, had gotten his wings, and for two years or so, I swore I would never have a cat of my own again. I work with rescues, so I get lots of cat love, and figured that was enough. So my niece called one day, and asked if I could cat sit for her-a friend had asked her to look after a kitty, but she wasn't available. Um hum. She brought Bob over-all I saw when I opened the carrier were two huge blue eyes and a ball of fluff. Bobbie is a rescue; she was taken from a breeder. She sniffed my hand, then ran into my room, into the closet, where she lived for months. One look at those eyes, well, and she had me at fluff. She was about one third of her present weight. She was missing fur (pulled out). Later we found out that she had been teased with food-they would put it down for her, then when she was brave enough to go to the dish, take it away. She was head-shy. I talked to her, and eventually sang to her in her closet. The day she strutted out and jumped onto the bed was the best ever. I think she had had enough of my singing. She has scar tissue on her back, and a limp, but she is a beauty to me. She is still scared of random stuff, like perfume bottles ( winces, squints her eyes), pocket change and keys jingling. But she is also a sweet girl, very cuddly and talkative. She can't meow. She does not use a litter box anymore, or make mistakes, she asks to go out. (I go with her.) She isn't big on other cats, and terrorizes the neighborhood dogs! She will only let certain people touch her, and hisses at those she dislikes! Good grrrl. Her favorite toy is Mr. Piece Of String. When she sees him, she rolls onto her back, purrs, ready to play. She is so much less fearful and timid, no longer scared of her own shadow. She is a smarty pants-will wait for her to pick her up outside to bring her in the house, take off as soon as I'm near her, race around the lawn, and then to the door. So I was wrong, and Clive was right. Nothing new there. As usual, the cat I needed found me. Thanks, Clivey!


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Parts of that story just made me so sad. How can people be so cruel? I will never understand it. From your avatar she looks like the cutest thing ever! I would love to see more pictures. 
Thanks for giving her a loving, safe home.
I sing and dance for my cats.............I'm pretty sure they think I've lost my mind!


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so glad she found you. Thank you so much for caring for her. Please post photos of your new baby.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for rescuing this kitty. I don't understand animal cruelty.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

She's beautiful and I'm sure very grateful to be in your loving home. I can't understand cruelty either, but that's all in her past now  congrats on your furbaby! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words, and Nebraskacat, thanks for posting the pix. My tech skills leave much to be desired!


----------

